# Need help with My Samsung Galaxy S2



## miss.estrella (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi

My mobile is samsung s2. I had download GoKeyboard. I switch the layout is keypad however T9 is annoying me. How to disable t9?


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

Go to : settings > Language & input

Find Go keyboard in the list, go to its settings and look for a t9 toggle.


----------



## miss.estrella (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank for replying quickly.

I have been followed your information.

Setting - Language & Input

Found Go Keyboard - its Setting - 'Input settings'

'T9' is not found in the list...

There are Language settings - Display suggestions, auto-space, auto complete, auto-capitalization, sliding mode, show complete path, learn new words, fantasy text plugin and RTL. Those with some tick and untick.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try disabling the Auto Correct function.


----------



## miss.estrella (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Junior 

Thank for replying. I checked it that. 
There are Language settings - 

Display suggestions, auto-space, auto complete, auto-capitalization, sliding mode, show complete path, learn new words, fantasy text plugin and RTL. Those with some tick and untick.

its no "Auto Correct function" on the list.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Try Auto Complete then.


----------



## miss.estrella (Jul 22, 2012)

I found it and untick it return to gosms message t9 still on...


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Then my best suggestion would be to contact the makers, GO for Android, and ask them. Those are all the suggestions that I have seen in regards to removing T9. At least without downloading a different keyboard.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

May I suggest Mulitling keyboard? It looks like the rest but its smoother than Go and you can make the keys bigger. I had Go keyboard for a long time and it did the same stuff to me until I changed it.


----------

